# Santa listened this year!!



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Look what Santa brought me........sorry about the dust in the pic. I really like it. The shape forms to my hand nicely. I don't think I am going to cut any. What do you think??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice. So what kind of knob is that? So is you car an automatic? If it is i would problly cut that mofo down a few inches.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Very nice. So what kind of knob is that? So is you car an automatic? If it is i would problly cut that mofo down a few inches. *


It is a Grant Evolution knob. Yes I have an automatic, but I don't think I am going to cut it down though. I like to drive with the armrest propped up so I can rest my arm and hold onto the shift knob a lot. If I cut off any, I think it would make it uncomfortable. The new shift knob is about 3/4" shorter than the stock one.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its shorter than the stock!?!?!? It looks higher to me..but its a nice knob--Santa refused to bring me anything but a Meguairs Car wash/wax kit.....


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

The new shift knob is a little shorter than the stock knob, and shift lever sits a little deeper inside the shift knob. That is where the 3/4" comes from. It just looks like it is longer because the stock knob has a longer bottom part to it which makes it stretch farther down the shift lever.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think it would look better with a shift boot.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea it would look pretty sick, if you could get a shift boot onto an auto.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Shift knob


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Christmas present


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

jay, your pics arent working.
u could out a shift boot on the auto, if it has a thing on the dash telling u what gear youre in. just a thought


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can put a shift boot onto an auto - I helped 1CLNB14 put his on. It wasn't particularly easy, but it's on there and it looks awesome.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

jay: now that your pics are working, what kind of shift nob is that and how did u get the e-brake cover on?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

samo said:


> *You can put a shift boot onto an auto - I helped 1CLNB14 put his on. It wasn't particularly easy, but it's on there and it looks awesome. *


Are you saying that once you put one on that it is on there forever and there is no going back right. How did you attach it to the center column?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No, he could take it off if he wanted to, but after all the effort we put into getting it on...

But of course, this is in a B14 - your Alty is probably different.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is a combo(shift knob/e-brake handle) from Levoc
You can find it here http://www.custommaxima.com/LevocShiftKnob.htm
The e-brake handle took me like 5 seconds to install.
You have to stick it around the stock one.Easy like 1 ,2,3


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *Is a combo(shift knob/e-brake handle) from Levoc
> You can find it here http://www.custommaxima.com/LevocShiftKnob.htm
> The e-brake handle took me like 5 seconds to install.
> You have to stick it around the stock one.Easy like 1 ,2,3 *


Jay, I see that the site where you got your knobs is for maximas only, do you know of any site such as that for sentras with similar knobs? I have a 02 Spec-V.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can try http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...1&vTitle=Custom Interior Shift Knobs&vaffid=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

cool thanks, they have some nice looking nobs there, but i didn't see any e-brake covers which is really all i want, cos i like the shift knob the se-r comes with.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

The e-brake handles from the maxima... fits any car.Belive me fits any car


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

For e-brake handles try here http://www.optauto.com/webstore/search_results.asp


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

More e-brake handles http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...vTitle=Custom Interior Brake Handles&vaffid=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

well, thanks alot, jay. i appreciate the links.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how did u do the auto shifter swap, jay? it looks messed to do to me.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some intruction how to..http://www.maxima.org/shoptalk/sub_modifications/mod_i30_pt3/index.shtml


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks for the page jay.
where di u put the overdrive switch?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

The shift knob comes with o/d switch


----------

